# Adderall 10 mg - First Time - A Little Boost



## snailman2102

This is my first trip report, so be gentle.  I'll warn you, it isn't very exciting, but there aren't many (any?) low-dose Adderall reports on here, and this is something I would have liked to have seen before I tried the drug.  

*Drug Info*: I swallowed whole a blue, 10mg, generic Adderall pill.  I ate a moderately-sized breakfast about 30 minutes beforehand.

*Background*: In the past, I've tried a wide array of drugs, but weed is the only substance I use frequently.  The past couple months, however, have been almost drug-free.  As far as stimulants go, I've tried MDMA once and cocaine maybe five times (neither recently).  I've been interested for awhile in trying other drugs in this class, but this is the first time I've had the opportunity.  

My longtime girlfriend dumped me recently, so my mindset going into this is pretty shitty.  I expect this pill to transiently boost my mood and let me get a little caught up on all the homework I haven't been doing in the past couple weeks.

*Experience*: I took these notes in real-time.  They're very coherant, so I will reproduce them here with only slight modification.

t0=10:00am

t+4mins.= I feel excited, jittery, and a little sped up.  These are clearly placebo effects.  I start to get my homework materials set up. What could be more awesome than an afternoon of homework?

t+15mins.=A short, faint surge of energy/electricity/exhiliration runs through my body.

t+20mins.=I feel suddenly cold, and get a sweatshirt.  From here on out, I stay a little chilly, and keep my sweatshirt on.

t+25mins.=I'm getting a little bored of waiting.  Actually, I feel a little sleepy, so I lie down on the couch and close my eyes.  

t+37mins.=Now I definitely feel something beyond placebo.  A light giddiness radiates from my stomach and spreads across my body.  I'm smiling.

t+40mins.=These sensations continue to develop in a pretty subtle way, but I feel happy and content, something I have not felt much of since the breakup.  Again, nothing all that strong, the same way I'd feel under optimal drug-free conditions, just like a really good mood.  Unexpectedly, I feel hungry.

t+45mins.=I start eating pistachios, and it's unusually fun to take them out of their shells.  I eat many of them, and they taste exactly the same as they always do.  This goes on for a few minutes.

t+49mins.=Yeah, this is definitely a fun feeling.  I feel like I would if I were doing something I really enjoyed, regardless of what I'm actually doing.  I feel like talking to someone, so I sign on to AIM and start chatting with a couple friends.

t+52mins.=The way I feel now is really just a subtle change from the way I normally feel.  I could see how this might lead to problems--1) a desire to pump up the dose to get stronger feelings and 2) getting into the mindset that the effects are so insignificant it can't possibly hurt to take this stuff all the time.  Note to self: Don't do that.

t+1h17=I'm now carrying on two AIM conversations and also doing homework.  All of it seems very interesting.  My ability to become involved with any one thing (conversation 1, conversation 2, or homework) is enhanced.  I can focus with ease.  However, it is more difficult than usual to balance several activities at once.  I keep becoming confused and losing track of whatever conversation I am not focusing on.  

t+1h28=I'm just riding this out now.  It's nothing big, but it's easier to get shit done.  I feel happy. It's fun to talk to people, etc.

t+2h10=The time whizzed by, and I have finished a lot of homework.  I don't feel like it's easier to learn something, like, that it makes more sense than usual, but it is definitely easier to stay focused.  I feel the first twinges of a comedown, like the good feelings just receded by about .5%

t+2h38=The happy feelings are fading, but the ability to concentrate remains.  I eat an apple; it's not hard to eat at all.  In fact, I have been faintly hungry thoroughout much of this experience.  

t+2h54=Just a slight mood elevation left now, can still focus abnormally well, and I'm still doing homework like crazy.

t+3h11=I've had music playing most of the time, and it seems like having fast/punk type music is essential to the experience.  It makes me sad when the CD ends and I have to switch it.  It also seems to help me focus more on my homework; usually music distracts me.  This feeling seems very natural.  It will be strange when it goes away.

t+4h37=I continue to fade towards baseline.  I'm still studying, but it's getting harder. 

t+5h33=I have a very slight headache, and my back hurts a little.  The latter could easily be attributable to my bad posture sitting at my desk working.  This comedown so far is very gentle and tolerable.

t+5h43=Homework is officially way less interesting.  I decide to stop for the day.  

t+6h15=I feel pretty tired.  My body wants me to lie down and rest.  I get a phone call and notice that my brain is a little less adept at thinking and talking to people.  Talking on the phone is, in fact, slightly annoying.  I feel like I've had a long day at work, and I'm just worn out and want to relax.  Honestly I was expecting to feel worse at this point.  

t+6h47=I declare this "trip" over.  I feel a little sluggish, but not too far from normal.  

*Conclusions*: Adderall is fun!  It made me happier and more productive, just like I wanted.  The comeup and comedown are very gentle at this dose, all in all a very smooth drug.  I think the subtlety of its effects, and how "normal" they feel, makes this a particularly insidious drug.  I could easily see myself popping one every morning to give myself a little extra energy and happiness to get through the day.    Not that I plan to (queue ominous music)


----------



## brainiacthemaniac

Those feelings go away quickly with tolerance, but an excellent synopsis indeed...Thanks!


----------



## B Parrish1984

adderall is soooo good! ha ha


----------



## DoubleTrouble

Tolerance is indeed a bitch, I need around 30mg to feel the same effects you list above.


----------



## ntype

Interesting, im considering getting some base as a study aid, this is usefull research! Have you used it since?


----------



## ml42o

I recently tried adderall for the first time like 2 days ago (3-7-06). We're taking our finals so this chick brought a hand full of em to school and gave them out in the hallway(pretty stupid theres cameras and shit in the hallways) So she gave me two 10 mg capsules and I took them both immediately. I started feeling the effects pretty fast, quicker than I thought I would. I really liked the effects and didnt think I would come down at all. Until my friend told me he came down on them pretty bad one time so I think that got stuck in my head and ended up affecting me later on that night. But overall I liked the effects and look forward to more of it 0


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah, adderall is great.  I'm both glad and upset that I don't have any idea where to get it.  But I used to have a friend who was prescribed it, and he was often short on money and had no insurance coverage.  So I'd throw him whatever amount he needed to make up the rest of his 90 count 30mg prescription every month and he'd give me as many as I paid for, at the price he paid.  pretty nice.  I love adderall a LOT.  What a great stimulant.  

However, the comedown does suck sometimes.


----------



## Hypnic_JerK

wow adderall really blows.  Pure dex, now there is a stimulant with at least some value.

However, by all mesures other than intoxication ability provigil is the shit.  Its just magic and the doctors will prescribe it easier than antibiotics.

I mean, you can choose if you want to sleep!


----------



## Xorkoth

I've been meaning to give modafinil a try (Provigil).  But I don't really have problems staying awake, so my use of stimulants is usually recreational.

And yeah, I'd enjoy getting some pure dextro-amphetamine, for sure.  But Adderall definitely doesn't blow.  It's just not as good.


----------



## brainiacthemaniac

not to mention, Provigil is expensive as hell...


----------



## privatecaller

suprisingly cheap if you buy it generic powder. expensive as pills true.


----------



## nothingsacred

try 40mg of adderal XR. comes in a capsule rather than a tablet. thats pure euphoria, and energy.


----------



## jorder1010

^^ i dont like adderall xr cuz it lasts too long and isnt as strong

but for instant release anything above 10 mgs gives me a bad to horrible comedown.


----------



## UltimaWeapon

damn, im highly lookin into this........ is it smart to sub this for E when i dont wanna do E too often?


----------



## pin

MDMA and adderall are totally different (unless you were getting pressed pills and they were always full of amphetamines).


----------



## Wizard666

good stuff


----------



## lyXw33d

lol a trip report on 10mgs of adderall


----------



## Mean Girl

so if you're wondering where the hell your price evaluation comments went... two guesses. ba bow  _(or bow chika wow wow, if that's more your thing)_. keep it clean.


----------

